# Frage zu Full HD - Auflösung



## kohllege (30. Januar 2010)

*Frage zu Full HD - Auflösung*

hallo zusammen,

habe eine frage bzgl. full hd und der dazu gehörigen auflösung von 1920x1080.

habe einen hanns g monitor in 27,5 zoll und der is auf full hd ausgerichtet, also 1920x1080.

ich hab ne auflösung von 1920x1200 eingestellt für win 7. hab ich nu automatisch full hd mit der auflösung eingestellt oder muss ich zwingend notwendig die 1920x1080 einstellen um ein full hd bild zu erhalten?

wenn ich das nämlich versuche, kann ich die auflösung 1920x1080 nur mit 60hz oder 50hz (schlechtere bildqualli) fahren. bei anderen hz einstellungen geht der monitor einfach aus. 


stehe grad aufm schlauch mit den ganzen auflösungen. hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen, welche auflösung mit welcher hz zahl man einstellen sollte um das optimalste full hd bild zu bekommen.

graka is ne 4870 toxic 1gb

danke schonmal 

greetz der kohllege


----------



## M4tthi4s (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Full HD - Auflösung*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Das Bild ist am besten bei nativer Auflösung des Monitors.
Wenn du also 1920x1200 eingestellen kannst, bedeutet das, dass dein Monitor
eine native Auflösung von eben 1920x1200 hat.

Folglich hast du dann aber bei 1920x1080 oben und unten schwarze Balken
beim Anschauen von z.B. Filmen in Full HD-Auflösung.


----------



## kohllege (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Full HD - Auflösung*

das ich oben und unten einen balken durch die 120 pixel weniger habe, ist mir soweit klar.

die frage ist ob ich bei 1920x1200 auch full hd fahre, oder ausschließlich mit der auflösung 1920x1080.

oder check ich grad irgendwie was nicht 

ich glaub, ich steh grad wirklich aufm schlauch irgendwie und verstehe nur bahnhof. 

also bitte einmal für mich die antwort, die auch ein noob versteht in sachen auflösung


----------



## replax (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Full HD - Auflösung*

mit jeder auflösung die gleich oder größer ist als 1920x1080 bist du "full hd ready". bei der benutzung eines pc's zumindest. 
zur hz zahl, stelle am besten immer die höchste ein die dein monitor mit macht, bei fast allen tft displays ist das 60hz. bei einigen (3dvision-ready) ist es 120hz.


----------



## midnight (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Full HD - Auflösung*

Naja fullHD ist an sich nur für passende Inhalte wichtig (meinetwegen BluRays; Spiele lassen sich eh fast beliebig skalieren). Wenn du nun deine Bluray guckst, kann die nativ (also 1:1) dargestellt werden. Die Filme sind allerdings nur in ihrer Breite genormt (1920 Pixel), ergo ist es egal, ob du nun 1080 oder 1200 Pixel in der Höhe hast.

so far


----------



## kohllege (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Full HD - Auflösung*

danke für die beiträge!

besonderen dank an replax!

so eine antwort habe ich gebraucht. also auflösung gleich oder größer als 1920x1080 = full hd und hz zahl auf den höchstmöglichen wert einstellen.

dann hab ich ja soweit meine infos und kann entsprechend einstellen (in games).

kann nen riegel vor gemacht werden hier.

greetz

der kohllege


----------



## Superwip (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Full HD - Auflösung*



replax schrieb:


> mit jeder auflösung die gleich oder größer ist als 1920x1080 bist du "full hd ready". bei der benutzung eines pc's zumindest.
> zur hz zahl, stelle am besten immer die höchste ein die dein monitor mit macht, bei fast allen tft displays ist das 60hz. bei einigen (3dvision-ready) ist es 120hz.



Na ja, es gibt einen ganzen Haufen zum Teil auch älterer 75Hz LCDs


----------



## Herbboy (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Frage zu Full HD - Auflösung*

Also, normalerweise hat der Monitor so oder so 60Hz,d as ist der übliche Wert. Mehr muss man auch nicht einstellen und ist je nach TFT sogar schädlich - flimmern wegen zu wenig Hertz gibt es nur bei alten Rähren-Monitoren.


----------

